# Kids bow  for Christmas!  "GEORGIA SHOOTER WINS"



## longbowdave1 (Dec 11, 2009)

i'm always saying"get a kid started in archey". well i'm going to make it easier for you to do just that. i built a great looking little longbow for the smallest trad archers. it's a 48 inch 10 # longbow for kids between ages 5 and 7.
 it's made with a birch riser, hard maple limbs, and sapele accents in the riser and the limb tips. it' even got a few deer tracks on the upper and lower limbs.( the little ones love that). it's not big on power but it's huge on fun!

 i would like any of the G.O.N. members who have a son,daughter, grandkid, or relative in that age bracket to speak up and i'll throw you name in a barrel. on tuesday of next week, my son will pick a name out of the hat, and i'll send it to you! i'll post the winner, send you a pm for your mailing address and off it will go in wednesday's mail.

 help me get another youngster interested in archery. they are the future of archery!

 i hope everyone has a happy and safe holiday season!!!!



dave


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 11, 2009)

let's get those names started!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Dec 11, 2009)

OK...I'm in... 
That's one nice Christmas gift for a little boy or girl? 
As always..........Great work .......Dave


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 11, 2009)

That's real nice of you. You looking to muscle in on Santa's territory? Too bad all our kids are either over or way under the 5-7 bracket.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 11, 2009)

bubba, your first in the hat! good luck.

 quirk, i'm just a nice guy! nothin like seeing a kid flingin' arrows for the first time!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice Christmas gesture.


----------



## holler tree (Dec 11, 2009)

awesome !! please put my son in the hat. thanks


----------



## Dennis (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a young man in mind that would love it!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 11, 2009)

he's in! good luck!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Dec 11, 2009)

longbowdave1 said:


> bubba, your first in the hat! good luck.
> 
> quirk, i'm just a nice guy! nothin like seeing a kid flingin' arrows for the first time!



I have a little girl down the street who shoot's with us all the time....This would fit her just right....Who ever wins...It's a good thing for all...


----------



## gurn (Dec 11, 2009)

Buddy thats real nice of you. I'm sure some little boy or girl is gonna be real happy!!


----------



## schleylures (Dec 11, 2009)

I have some nephews or friends kids that would love it. I do not have anything that light, But could trade them out of it later, I have some twenty pound stuff and up. 
 Thanks for the excellent offer to a good home. I bet it will make someone Christmas. 
 How about a build along in the futher to help some of us out.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 11, 2009)

thanks gurn, i hope the winner of the bow will post a picture on this thread with that lucky little kid with a smile from ear to ear1


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a good buddy who has a stepson who would love it! Plus he has a 1 year old who will grow up to love it! Put my name in please.


----------



## Hut2 (Dec 11, 2009)

Please put my name in the pot, my son would love it! That's a great thing you're doing sir.


----------



## schleylures (Dec 11, 2009)

gurn said:


> Buddy thats real nice of you. I'm sure some little boy or girl is gonna be real happy!!



I have some arrows that would go with it if need be.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 11, 2009)

your in schley, i've made a few of these little bow in the past when i'm in between steps or waitng on parts for other bows. they are a big hit with the kids. made a 17 pounder that i shiiped to hannah in Ireland, she won 3 gold medals in the cub division at their local archery club. seems trad archery is very big in ireland thanks to ebay and all the old trad bows. they have a hard time finding bows over there.


----------



## BIGPR2U (Dec 11, 2009)

Please put my SON in, he's 6 and would love to have the chance to learn ..
His name is J.J..
Thanks in advance
~PEACE n BLESSINGS~


----------



## LongBow01 (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow that really is a nice thing your doing longbowDave. Put my name in please My younger brothers 5 year old stepson would love tohave it!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 11, 2009)

schleylures,
 let's work out the details later but can we get the arrows to the lucky winner too? that would be great!


----------



## Bruz (Dec 11, 2009)

Great gesture. I'm in.....rather my 5 year old Cade is in

Thanks,

Bruz


----------



## Bruz (Dec 11, 2009)

Beautiful bow by the way.

Bruz


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 11, 2009)

thanks bruz!

everyone who has replyed above this reply is already in the barrel! 

i have to put on my santa dusk mask and get back to the 60# bow i'm building for my nephew's xmas present. i'm building a twin pair of bows for my 24 and 27 year old nephews. i will check in later and add more names.


----------



## schleylures (Dec 11, 2009)

*arrows*

I am going to put in a six packs of arrows on this deal for the winner of the bow I have some 23 and some 27 inchers on hand.


----------



## borntohunt32 (Dec 11, 2009)

very cool what you are doing please throw my 5 year old daughter in the hat


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 11, 2009)

Very nice of you to do this, I know it will make some little kid very happy.


----------



## fountain (Dec 11, 2009)

put me in as well please.  got several around me that would kill to shoot with me.  since i have moved in the small town that i am in now, i have all the neighborhood kids riding by on their bikes wanting to watch, learn, join me or do something!


----------



## Yankee Moved South (Dec 11, 2009)

Your a kind man and its a beautiful bow ! My boy loves watching my shoot and while he for some reason fears the camera, maybe he has some indian in his blood and maybe thinks it will steal his soul . Ill do my bext to post a similing picture  hopefully with some tight groups. Please enter my sones name , Hudson . 

Chisrtmas spirit is still alive.


----------



## Yankee Moved South (Dec 11, 2009)

I got to thinking ....no intention of hijacking your post ! My children are asked every year to pack a bin of toys they no longer use for donation to the local thrist store. We also have a ton of children close ages 2-3 . Id like to send these to a family who may be facing hard times. Again , I dont want to hijack your thread. If anyone has a boy under age 3 PM me some info and Ill try and get it mailed ASAP .


----------



## BIGDADDY317 (Dec 11, 2009)

this is very nice of you, please put my name in the hat

thank you


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 11, 2009)

got the next batch in the hat! good luck


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 11, 2009)

Good on you Dave. That is a fine looking bow that will make some fine young person awfully proud!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 11, 2009)

thank you jake, we have to keep the kids interested in the sport we love and it will live for ever. there is no simlper way for a kid to learn about archery than with a stick bow.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 12, 2009)

I will get a $20 gift card from 3Rivers Archery to add as will


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 12, 2009)

that sounds great longstreet! the Christmas spirit is alive and well on this forum.


 if anyone else has an armgaurd or anything else to get the winning kid set up, that would be great!


----------



## schleylures (Dec 12, 2009)

I also have a bambo quiver and finger tab that goes with the arrows


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 12, 2009)

your the best! i'm sure that kids gonna love it!


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 12, 2009)

Way to go Guys.  The spirit is alive and well here.  Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## chadf (Dec 12, 2009)

That's just awesome fellas!!!! Wish my daughter was older or I'd throw her name in the hat! That's an awesome looking bow!

Have a blessed Christmas !


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 12, 2009)

Please add my name to the pot. I work everyday with a guy whose son is a special needs child.  He is a nice kid and deserving of such an honor.

When ever mom comes by the shop this little guy makes a point to come find me and say Hi.

Need to do more to include the special kids outdoors and enjoying nature. He would love this!


----------



## george hancox (Dec 12, 2009)

great bow from a good guy that will make some young person very happy.


----------



## georgiashooter (Dec 12, 2009)

Put me in too please.  My Daughter would love it.


----------



## stillman (Dec 12, 2009)

I have a 7 year old daughter that would love to have this bow. Please put my name in the drawing.

Thank you for your generous offer.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 12, 2009)

got you all in up tp this reply.


----------



## SOS (Dec 12, 2009)

My daughters are older, but my neighbors have 2 little boys that love to watch me shoot and pull arrows.  Would be great for them. 

I'd like to learn more about how you made it - would like to start making some fun little starter bows....albeit they wouldn't be as pretty as the one you made.  Think about doing a build-along when you make another one.

Very nice of you.  Steve


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 12, 2009)

im in my grandson would love it. merry christmas to all.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 13, 2009)

got your name in for the grandson bronco!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 13, 2009)

Can you put me in for my two kids (Ian 6, and Aimee 3)? They both loved shootin with Dennis at Al's last night, couldn't get enough of it!!! 

And, might I add, thats one fine piece of craftsmanship longbowdave!


----------



## Paul Geertz (Dec 13, 2009)

Please add my son in this. He would love this.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Dec 13, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> Can you put me in for my two kids (Ian 6, and Aimee 3)? They both loved shootin with Dennis at Al's last night, couldn't get enough of it!!!
> 
> And, might I add, thats one fine piece of craftsmanship longbowdave!



Hope you win Snowy, those kids were too cute all red cheecked, bundled up,and shootin the bow. 


but put me in too, I've got twin nephews who I'm wanting to get started


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 13, 2009)

your in too!


----------



## Al33 (Dec 13, 2009)

Two granddaughters, both 5. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 13, 2009)

your in al, good luck.


----------



## Sixes (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a 6 year old daughter who would love to learn to shoot and if she wins, I'll guarantee that if she/we will pass it down the line when she outgrows it and give it to another youngster


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 13, 2009)

she's in sixes!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Only i more day until the drawing, let's try and get some more kids names in hat!

 please check in tomorrow, i will post the winners name and send them a pm. i'd like to get the little bow in the mail wednesday.

dave


----------



## thaulk (Dec 14, 2009)

hey Dave that sure is nice of you how about throw my name in the hat i got a five year old daughter who would love to be able to shoot with me thanks and have a merry Christmas and GOD BLESS  PHILLIP


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 14, 2009)

got you covered.


----------



## fisherman50 (Dec 14, 2009)

*bow give away*

I have a 5 year old niece that would love this bow to go hunting with her dad. Please put my name in the Drawing.Ricky Reese


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 14, 2009)

your in ricky!


----------



## howl (Dec 14, 2009)

It's a great thing you're doing. Add my Hayley to the list too please.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Dec 14, 2009)

Add my cousin griffin to the list


----------



## 3d foam killer (Dec 14, 2009)

got a 6 year old nephew who loves shootin his fake trad bow with me i love shootin my trad bow as well he would love this more than anything im in


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 14, 2009)

got your names in.

 i also just built a little armgaurd i'm throwing in with the deal!


----------



## jcd465 (Dec 15, 2009)

Please add my Friends daughter Emma to the drawing. She wants to shoot something terrible. 

Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2009)

The young mans name I wanted thrown in the hat is Carson. I know he would be thrilled. Thanks for what your doing here!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 15, 2009)

jcd and ruger got you in, going to draw the winner right now!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Geaorgiashooter wins the bow!*

well my son mike has drawn the name of "georgia shooter" as the winner of the kids bow!

 please send me a pm with your mailing address so i can get the bow to your daughter for christmas.

 also send a pm with your address to schleylures, he has donated some arrows and a quiver.

 and longstreet1 also needs you address because he is sending a gift card from 3 rivers archery.

 thank you everyone for entering the give away, wish i had a bow for each of your kids! sounds like there are a lot of youngsters that need bows. do what ever you can to find one for them, they are the future of archery.

merry christmas everyone!
dave


----------



## Bruz (Dec 15, 2009)

Congrats to Georgia Shooter and to you Dave for putting this together.

Bruz


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 15, 2009)

Congrats to Georgia Shooter!! 

and Thank You Dave for makin this possible!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 15, 2009)

thank you bruz, and thanks to everyone who has made the flattering comments during the give away. georgiashooter said the bow would be for his daughter. i hope it puts a smile on both their faces each time they shoot together.

 a special thanks to schleylures and longstreet1 for their generous gifts as well!


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 15, 2009)

Congratulations georgiashopter! 

Thanks Dave and everyone else involved in making this happen!


----------



## georgiashooter (Dec 15, 2009)

*Christmas is alive indeed!*

First, I want to say thanks to Dave for this extremely generous donation to an unknown child.  And, to longstreet and schleylures for their generous donations to make it a "package".  Guys, I don't think I can explain to ya'll how excited I am about this opportunity to "upgrade" my daughters bow.  I bought her a cheap fiberglass kids bow two years ago and we have got spent a lot of time together, just Daddy and his little girl practicing with that bow.  This is a little girl who loves to do what daddy is doing.  Shooting bows, BB guns, .22's, hunting, fishing, camping, she loves it all.  She is going to go nuts when she opens her very own custom bow!   I can not wait to post the pics of her shooting it!  Thanks again.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Al33 (Dec 15, 2009)

Congratulations georgiashooter!!!!!!! Looking forward to the pic's of your daughter with this bow.

Once again, thanks Dave for doing this!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 15, 2009)

sam, your welcome and i hope you and you daughter enjoy shooting together! the bow is packed and ready for the post office.

 al, it was my pleasure to give a little back to this forum. i enjoy reading the threads and seeing what is going on in trad archery in another part of our country. you have a very nice group of people who visit this forum. besdes it's just too cold up here to sit and stare out the window!


----------



## SOS (Dec 15, 2009)

Congrats, Georgia Shooter.  My oldest daughter still hunts with me at 21, and both of my girls still like going camping and hanging out around the fire with dear old Dad.  Merry Christmas to her - can't wait to see the photos on Christmas Day!  Steve


----------



## gurn (Dec 15, 2009)

Congrats to Georgia Shooter. Dave, and all that piched in.
You are some real nice folks.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 15, 2009)

Congrats to Georgia Shooter!!!


----------



## stillman (Dec 16, 2009)

Congratulations, georgiashooter


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Sam,

the fawn is in the mail and on it's way to GA. you should be seeing it in a few days!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Dec 16, 2009)

longbowdave1 said:


> Sam,
> 
> the fawn is in the mail and on it's way to GA. you should be seeing it in a few days!



Dave....You're good man...Thank's for all the hard work and effort it took to make this happen...Someone is going to have a very special Christmas Day this year...Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 16, 2009)

rick,

i was glad to do it. i like to help spread the trad word! there are a lot good people helping each other on this site including yourself. it's a great thing to see in a time where some people are to busy to help a brother out.


----------



## danmc (Dec 16, 2009)

Dave, wow, that was one heck of a nice thing to do.


----------



## schleylures (Dec 22, 2009)

I was just wondering if you have received your packages yet?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 22, 2009)

i heard from sam today. he has received the bow as well as the quiver and arrows that you gave him. he is very pleased with the gifts and is going to post some pictures after christmas when he gives it to his daughter.


----------

